# AKC Master National



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

In less than an hour, the birds will start flying for the 20th AKC Master National! Good luck to all.

Daily updates, pictures, test descriptions, diagrams and callbacks will be posted on: http://2011mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck to everyone there.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone!!!! 
But, especially to our own Marty Bell and Greta Ode of the Ohio Valley RC.
Joe


----------



## Tim Marshall (Sep 3, 2003)

Dogs in flight c "wet wille" are looking good, great bunch of dogs in the group. It's a tad on chilly side though 48-50 degrees with 10-15 mph wind cloudy and off and on drizzle. Killing us Texas boys used to 108 everyday since June. I'm wrapped up like a burrito! Funny I don't remember being cold this morning while running a couple my guys? Each flight started at dog # 79 and at 2 pm flight c was at dog 160 so rocking along pretty good!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Tim. Good luck! 

If you get a chance bring some that rain and cooler weather home with you, We'd all appreciate it!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Good luck. Keep warm!!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Tim--Keep me posted on 68 and 78 in C. Sure wish I could be there.
Thanks!


----------



## smokedoff (Sep 8, 2009)

Any word from A?


----------



## Stephen Damico (Mar 12, 2010)

Tim thanks for the update, my boy is dog 3 in flight C. Just got the call from my Pro said things are running really smooth down there. Good luck to everyone that has a dog running down there.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Where can I find the running order? I didn't see It on EE


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Shawn White said:


> Where can I find the running order? I didn't see It on EE


http://www.masternational.com/Websites/mnrc/images/2011 MN Docs/2011FlightDrawFinal.pdf


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know when the call back sheet will be updated?




Dan Wegner said:


> In less than an hour, the birds will start flying for the 20th AKC Master National! Good luck to all.
> 
> Daily updates, pictures, test descriptions, diagrams and callbacks will be posted on: http://2011mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

They did not finish any of the Flights today. They were not going to do partial call backs.

Flight A starting at dog 168

Flight B Starting at dog 163

Flight C starting at dog 36

All tests begin at 7

The rotation started today with dog 79.

My friend and I worked at the line at C this morning taking birds. What wonderful dog work we saw. This is our first time at a MN. Have a great time. Maybe next year we can be there running. 

Pattie


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the report!Have fun!!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

My list is in the truck but I think this is the rotation order

79
117
155
1
39

Learning lots of stuff and have only been here 4 days!

They have done a fantastic job on this. The grounds we were at today are gorgeous. The people are fantastic, dog people and the locals.

Pattie


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I want to wish Carolyn Elam the best of luck with her string of dogs. She really gives her dogs her all. You go girl !!!


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> I want to wish Carolyn Elam the best of luck with her string of dogs. She really gives her dogs her all. You go girl !!!


I second that


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the updates for Flight C...sure hope tomorrow is good for us!


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Carol is asleep in next room after duck gumbo, crab cakes and beverages. Several sharing a summer rental- most were in flight B . We have had great pre training all this week and now are in the thick of things. Carol ran several today picked up older personal dog which was having trouble seeing cast. My dogs we split with a early run and others looking like late tommorrow. It was a killer of a test today third second and first base setup around horn with flyer go . All pheasants . It was a super tough test today with lay of land and weather conditions based on the dog performance shown from start to finish. Tough to say the least! Reports are a and c faired much better.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Labs Will-Do said:


> Carol is asleep in next room after duck gumbo, crab cakes and beverages. Several sharing a summer rental- most were in flight B . We have had great pre training all this week and now are in the thick of things. Carol ran several today picked up older personal dog which was having trouble seeing cast. My dogs we split with a early run and others looking like late tommorrow. It was a killer of a test today third second and first base setup around horn with flyer go . All pheasants . It was a super tough test today with lay of land and weather conditions based on the dog performance shown from start to finish. Tough to say the least! Reports are a and c faired much better.


Amen to that. I figured 90% of the dogs handled on one bird. I gunned for the flyer and it's a total different test when you see where the flyer lands.

Actually, B will run first dog at 730am.


----------



## Tim Marshall (Sep 3, 2003)

12 noon flight c carrying 167 dogs to 2nd series. 68 and 78 still in for the person asking earlier. Less wind today completely cloudy on off rain 56degrees. 2nd series starts with dog 117.


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

wendelb68 said:


> I second that


I third that! One of the dogs she is running is mine! Good luck with all of them Carolyn!!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

> 68 and 78 still in for the person asking earlier


Thanks...Its killing me not to be there!!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

When are they going to update the callback list? A and B have nothing yet. They did finish the first series didn't they?

Joe


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

Desire Dogs said:


> When are they going to update the callback list? A and B have nothing yet. They did finish the first series didn't they?
> 
> Joe


+1... Seems way slower and less organized than callback post and updates from the HRC Grand. It is 7:15 am day three and no info of dogs that ran first day... (In Flights A & B) Flight "C" has been done, and posted callbacks LONG ago and seems way more organized than the other two flights...


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

I know that B flight had two dogs to finish this morning. A, I do not believe is finished either. Master National officials will not post partial callbacks.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

A & B have no callback listed because they are not done with the 1st series yet.

Today Tuesday:
A starting with dog 70 (will finished up at dog 78 remember they started the series at 79)

B starting with dog 77 so two more do run for 1st series

C starting with dog 161 they are on the 2nd series. This one started with dog 117)

Pattie


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

A and B seem like the test that never ends. They have definately had the meat so far in the first series.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW. I knew that they would not do Partial Callbacks but I thought the 1st series would be done yesterday.
Joe


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

They ran out of light last night with two dogs to go in B. Crazy stuff.


----------



## fjwrt (Aug 29, 2008)

tankerlab said:


> I third that! One of the dogs she is running is mine! Good luck with all of them Carolyn!!!


good luck to Tanker


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

A and B are done and callbacks should be coming soon.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got a call from Flocknocker (Joby), he got through the 1st series along with Carolyn got 4 of 5 through. B is running Wet Willie which is the test that C ran. As of 10:25, Carolyn was running her third dog and it was going at a rate of about a dog every 4 or 5 minutes. 3 marks and honor. Also Jim Thompson from Michigan got through his two dogs. They dropped about 30% of B's dogs in first series.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah Bud, My brother Jim's got my dog Rollin and was glad to hear he got through. Good luck to all.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Once in a while, every blind squirrel finds a nut. Thank god his dogs keep him straight.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh your so kind


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

I didnt hear you disagree?????


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

A and B are posted now


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Got a facebook message from John Kelder. They are still in it. Good luck John and all!!!


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Desire Dogs said:


> Good Luck to everyone!!!!
> But, especially to our own Marty Bell and Greta Ode of the Ohio Valley RC.
> Joe


Thanks, Joe.

Nervewracking not to be able to be there, but I know Atticus is having more fun than he can probably stand--he loves the Big Dawg Truck.

Mitch's five dogs all got through the first series, and Atticus was the only handle--he said it was clean and straight to the bird (started to suck to the flyer), and that his blinds were solid. 

I should check the diagrams--I'd bet money the flyer was to the left. Gets him every time.

Marty's Tank is through also. (Yea, Tank!)

I'll try to keep you updated on the OVRC contingent.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Good Luck Series 2 to Steve Durrence. Steve did well Series 1. All but one passed. Great job!


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

fjwrt said:


> good luck to Tanker


THANKS! Spaz boy will need it! Just found out this afternoon he is moving on to third series.


----------



## fjwrt (Aug 29, 2008)

tankerlab said:


> THANKS! Spaz boy will need it! Just found out this afternoon he is moving on to third series.


That is great news, congrats


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anyone think this thread should be a sticky??
Joe


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

We left around 4pm. My friend and I are not running dogs but are working at flight C. Paying our dues so to speak and having a blast.

Flight B went to Wet Willie for the 2nd series and they could possibly be very lcose to done today. They were moving along pretty good when we went over of a peak earlier today.

Flight C will finished 2nd series up in the morning. We have orders to be there for 6:30am to work.

I dont have an update from A but they went to 12 Point. We did not get over there today. I am sure they will run the 2nd series into tomorrow.

The Crab Feast last night was top notch!!! 

These folks are doing a fantastic job!!!! 

Pattie


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

B is done. Callbacks tonight. Lost a few, but not many. Ran second and 10th. Flyer was is your face. Exciting test for both handler and dog. Don't know where we're going next.


----------



## Patrick Martin (Jan 30, 2009)

I am new to the Master National. Is this like a field trial where they come up with a winning dod in the end.

Following our trainer who got 6 of his 7 dogs called back after the first round.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, pass/fail.


----------



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

Quality Retriever: $1000 and up
Training Gear: Thousands of $$
Gas to get there: $3.15 a gallon
Hotels: $75/night
Walking from the last holding blind to the line at an elite level hunt test, feeling like you could vomit on command, then watching your dog stomp a mudhole in it..........

PRICELESS!!!!!!!

Good Job, to Carolyn Elam!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Pattie said:


> We left around 4pm. My friend and I are not running dogs but are working at flight C. Paying our dues so to speak and having a blast.
> 
> Flight B went to Wet Willie for the 2nd series and they could possibly be very lcose to done today. They were moving along pretty good when we went over of a peak earlier today.
> 
> ...


Pattie...Thank you so much for your top-notch reporting!!!!! Glad you enjoyed the crab fest, that sounded good to me! Nice to see a lot of our friends still in there. Get some sleep! 6:30 is REALLY early!
Diane


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

12 point corner is one of the best tests I have ever run. What looks to be a very straight-forward test drives you crazy. Very good bird placement.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Pattie said:


> We left around 4pm. My friend and I are not running dogs but are working at flight C. Paying our dues so to speak and having a blast.
> 
> Flight B went to Wet Willie for the 2nd series and they could possibly be very lcose to done today. They were moving along pretty good when we went over of a peak earlier today.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Good luck to all!


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just heard from Flight B, the test today is a single mark in flooded timber. No off mark and run blind and then pick up mark.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the updates, Bud. The "official" communications are sorely lacking.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

wendelb68 said:


> Just heard from Flight B, the test today is a single mark in flooded timber. No off mark and run blind and then pick up mark.


This is testing to the max of the standard? Cream is rising now....

/Paul


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

RF2 said:


> Thanks for the updates, Bud. The "official" communications are sorely lacking.


Thanks and I am sitting here in Ohio. I was told by someone yesterday that it will be 5 series but who knows. My guess is that Flight C will go to the test that Flight A ran first. Fight A will go to the Mill Pond test but that is my prediction.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

wendelb68 said:


> Thanks and I am sitting here in Ohio. I was told by someone yesterday that it will be 5 series but who knows. My guess is that Flight C will go to the test that Flight A ran first. Fight A will go to the Mill Pond test but that is my prediction.


I noticed that the callback sheet only had 5 series. That is interesting...:???:


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

They are totally overwhelmed in my opinion with the sheer number of dogs. I would like to applaud the judges for their dedication and stamina to complete this difficult task. From what I have heard they all have been professional from dog 1 to the end. The judges can not be forgotten. Good luck to all the dogs.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Strange... what happened to this, from page 47 of the most recently published regulations and guidelines booklet, 

"The Master National Hunting Test shall strive to achieve a level of testing equal to twice the normal weekend Master level test. *The event shall be run in as many divisions as the hosting organization deems necessary to achieve this end."*

In 2004, the membership voted to require splitting the flights at 125 dogs. Of course that was subsequently recalled by another vote the next year because AKC would not let MN run 3 flights. Maybe the powers that be need to revisit that idea.

Now that there is a title on the event and the opportunity for additional title recognition each year there after, the event is only going to keep getting bigger and bigger, with people chasing those letters and numbers.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

wendelb68 said:


> They are totally overwhelmed in my opinion with the sheer number of dogs. I would like to applaud the judges for their dedication and stamina to complete this difficult task. From what I have heard they all have been professional from dog 1 to the end. The judges can not be forgotten. Good luck to all the dogs.


I have no doubt that the judges are doing the best to deal with the numbers in their flights.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

So do they go to 4 flights in the future or do they just keep things the same?


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Flight C finished the Mill Pond test and now is going to Crazy 8's. That should help shed some dogs.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Just got word from a contestant about flight b's 3rd test. The bird is being placed on a log. He got his dog to the blind in two whistles but had difficulty getting the dog to find the bird on the log. He said no cast refusals but lots of casts back and forth before the dog looked on the log. 

LT


----------



## Stephen Damico (Mar 12, 2010)

My boy is in flight C, just got a text from my Pro that he got called back for the 3rd series


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Strange... what happened to this, from page 47 of the most recently published regulations and guidelines booklet,
> 
> "The Master National Hunting Test shall strive to achieve a level of testing equal to twice the normal weekend Master level test. *The event shall be run in as many divisions as the hosting organization deems necessary to achieve this end."*
> 
> ...


So twice a regular weekend is 6 series. Most MN's don't have 6 series and there is no way this years will accomplish that without resorting to big cuts.

/Paul


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

The gunners shooting flyers are certainly below standard for an event of this level at least in the first series


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> So twice a regular weekend is 6 series. Most MN's don't have 6 series and there is no way this years will accomplish that without resorting to big cuts.
> 
> /Paul


Smaller flights would allow it. If they had put on a 4th flight this year, could they have done it? 

I know that the 2005 MN was said to be the first time that all the elements of 2 complete master tests was accomplished. That year one flight had 154 and the other had 153. 2009 completed 4 series with 2 flights of 187 and 188 because of weather delays, I think they might have squeezed in one more series but not 2 if the weather had co-operated.

So maybe the magic split number needs to be around 150?


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Anyone know what has happened to B flight? No information at all on the blog.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any info on the call backs for flight C?
Wednesday afternoon and I did not see anything posted
Thanks,
Freya


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

C callbacks are on the blog. Still nothing on B setup or status of A flight.

http://2011mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

The reporter must be all confused. Has Dorothy & Steve judging two different flights ( A & C). Also C is in two different places, and no B flight. Obviously it is not easy to keep up with all the moving parts. LOL


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

C callbacks are on the blog. Still nothing on B setup or status of A flight.

http://2011mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Stephen Damico (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got another text from my Pro, said my boy smashed Crazy 8's a few minutes ago. We're in flight C


----------



## Matt. H (Dec 19, 2008)

This may seem like a stupid question, but can anyone go and watch the MN. The reason I ask, I was planning to take my son there tomorrow. The information from the web states that the test will be held on Anatidea Farm. I live an ½ hour north of Baltimore and don’t want to go down there and turn around and come home.

thanks in advance
Matt


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Matt. H said:


> This may seem like a stupid question, but can anyone go and watch the MN. The reason I ask, I was planning to take my son there tomorrow. The information from the web states that the test will be held on Anatidea Farm. I live an ½ hour north of Baltimore and don’t want to go down there and turn around and come home.
> 
> thanks in advance
> Matt


Yes it's open to the public and it's free to watch.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Wear dark colored clothing and bring a lawn chair, snacks & drinks.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Wear boots. Knowing two of the judges like I do, I would go with knee high waders...

/Paul


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

B is done with 3rd test. So far no need for anything other than 6-8 inch high boots for either the gallery or handlers. 4th and 5th tests should be about the same for footwear.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> B is done with 3rd test. So far no need for anything other than 6-8 inch high boots for either the gallery or handlers. 4th and 5th tests should be about the same for footwear.


Well clearly you're in the wrong group. Get a few beers in Elliott and Illias and you'll think you're drinking in a cattle barn...


/Paul


----------



## Matt. H (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the info

Matt


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Jerry and Freya said:


> Any info on the call backs for flight C?
> Wednesday afternoon and I did not see anything posted
> Thanks,
> Freya


Freya...Buck lost Chili and the rest are carried  Tula's half sister Maggie earned her MH this week-end
Diane


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Flight C stopped at dog 36 and will finish their 3rd series Thursday AM. Work on the "Crazy 8" field has been generally good.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Freya...Buck lost Chili and the rest are carried  Tula's half sister Maggie earned her MH this week-end
> Diane


Hey Diane,
That is super news about Maggie,,Congrats.
I should be so lucky with Tula later on in master.

I did see the call backs for C on the MN web site...
Not too good for those I know that went.

Thanks,
Freya


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Workers Party was last night. These folk are amazing. The key people are running around 100 miles and hour to make sure things are taken care of. 

We had a fantastic time. We are very happy we came down to watch, learn and work. We are seeing some amazing dog work by working the line at flight C. 

We have caught up with some folks we have not seen in a long time and are making lots of new friends too.

Its great to be part of this wonderful sport.

Pattie


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

How many dogs does C and A have left to finish from yesterday? I know B is going to Mill Pond.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Bud,

Flight C ended last night with dog 34. The rotation started at dog 155. So they have to go to dog 154 to finish. About 84 dogs left. Give or take. 

I can't comment on flight A.

Pattie


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

The OVRC contingent is hanging in there--Marty Bell is good with Tank, and Mitch handling my Mr. Atticus lucked out a bit, as he's had some marking/perseverance issues on middle birds. Everyone think 3's for me--he has no more wiggle room, I'm told.

I've heard that test conditions are challenging due to the sheer numbers of dogs.

I can't imagine.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Pattie said:


> Hi Bud,
> 
> Flight C ended last night with dog 34. The rotation started at dog 155. So they have to go to dog 154 to finish. About 84 dogs left. Give or take.
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Weather is much better as week has progress has made the hard test( 12 point) much better for dogs but is still appears toughest setup. Sunday morning when I ran and last Monday the rain wind and clouds were terrible and I lost two dogs. It sucks! Then I let a dog switch on the wet Willie 40 percent dog 60 percent my fault! Entire group of test seem so simple to be so hard one little slip or one factor can crash the best of em !


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Any word on how things are going at Mill Pond?


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

wendel got a call from Joby this am, he went out on the blind in the flooded timber test...


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there any way to find out what MN merchandise they have at the store i was looking to have a friend pick up something for me but wanted to tell him what.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Nate_C said:


> Is there any way to find out what MN merchandise they have at the store i was looking to have a friend pick up something for me but wanted to tell him what.


Nate,
This is Mrs Bubba and I co run the merchandise store. For varying reasons we do not have an online store but if your friend can come in tomorrow we are having most clothing and remaining items on sale. If your size isn,t there we can special order and ship direct to you.
We have the state MN logo tee shirt, a browning shirt, other tees and polls. A couple of coats some special shooter glasses a braided leather lead MN hat clips etc
Terry


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Flight B ended their 4th series this evening. 90 dogs called back to 5th.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

i have not seen flight A and C callbacks after 3rd series yet??? any updates ?


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

If Flight C did not finish the 3rd they have to be close. I will get a call when callbacks are made but have heard nothing yet.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

We are heading home tomorrow. This is how today ended as we know it.

Flight A 108 dogs called back to the 4th series which will be the Flooded timber. Then they have 1/4 mill pond after that.

Flight B did call backs at Frankie's party. They only have Crazy 8 left to run.

Flight C finished 3rd today at crazy 8. Call backs will be posted at the host hotel sometime tonight. They will head to 12 Point for 7am then will have flooded timer after that.

It's been a fun week. Have seen some really good dog work and some wonderful sportsmanship. Very glad we made the trip down. We even took some pictures of our dogs infront of the MN sign and flower arrangement. We are calling them the want to be pictures. Who knows if we work hard enough maybe we can go to Alabama as running dogs. Time will tell........

Pattie


----------



## obx4me (Jan 29, 2011)

Was looking through the pics and saw this pup. this guy from the MN pics looks kind of familar, looks like I pup I know that is there on a truck....?


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

where do you get to see the pics?


----------



## obx4me (Jan 29, 2011)

pics are on the left hand nav on this main MN page - there are links for each day , etc... click a day and scroll down. It mostly people / crowd shots though, not enough pics of dogs

http://2011mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

obx4me said:


> pics are on the left hand nav on this main MN page - there are links for each day , etc... click a day and scroll down. It mostly people / crowd shots though, not enough pics of dogs
> 
> http://2011mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/


O.K. Thanks. Did that and saw all the people photos... Thought there would be more dog and action shots like the Grand does...


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Has anyone heard about what is going on today?


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Can someone explain the "Flooded Timber" test a little more, please? My novice eyes see a keyhole blind, with a very close 'poison-bird'....

For those attending or have heard via qualifiers, what are the major factors here?

Trying to not work regards 

Warren


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats exactly what it is. The mark from the right is in the shadows. Dogs used to multiples "may" swing off the mark looking for another, thus not getting a good picture. NO the dog off the mark "poision bird" and run a tight blind. This can be a problem sometimes especially on CLOSE marks. Suction on the blind exists from laydown and standing timber , risk of losing a dog behind cover and not being able to thread the needle so to speak. Also the shoreline behind the mark station has suction. The blind is actually on top of a laydown log.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Callbacks page: 

"System Error
Please contact your system administrator about this error, and let them know the time the error occurred and any other helpful information you may have. In the meantime, you may want to go back and try what you were doing again."


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

bandcollector said:


> Callbacks page:
> 
> "System Error
> Please contact your system administrator about this error, and let them know the time the error occurred and any other helpful information you may have. In the meantime, you may want to go back and try what you were doing again."


For whatever reason you can't access the callbacks from the reports page. go back to the Master National Main page and try it from there. .... But.....they haven't been updated past A & C through the 3rd and B through the 4th.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

The Retriever News site has far better info...


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

http://mnrc.publishpath.com/Websites/mnrc/images/2011 MN Docs/MarshalSheets1jdc.pdf


http://2011mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Wouldn't it be nice to have some names with the faces in the crowd?


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

lablover said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to have some names with the faces in the crowd?


It would be REALLY NICE to have photos of dogs working!!!


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

tankerlab said:


> It would be REALLY NICE to have photos of dogs working!!!


but... it's not about the dogs it's about egos. 

just wait until you see the price of pups from MNH X MNH breedings once the titles start to be awarded.

which, if you think about it is pretty silly. a top-notch Master dog is all about good training opportunities and then good training. you don't purchase that when you purchase a puppy.-Paul


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Bet your a teally downer at Little League games...we are just cheering on friends.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Duckquilizer said:


> Bet your a teally downer at Little League games...we are just cheering on friends.


no, i'm an 8 point judge with over 20 years skin in the game, and i think it's the worst thing that has happened during that time span. just so you know where i'm coming from......

i think little league games are really cool and a lot of fun for the kids. played quite a few myself. on the other hand, i've seen plenty of adults make an ass of themselves at those same games, because winning is so darn important to them.-Paul


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

paul young said:


> but... it's not about the dogs it's about egos.
> 
> just wait until you see the price of pups from MNH X MNH breedings once the titles start to be awarded.
> 
> which, if you think about it is pretty silly. a top-notch Master dog is all about good training opportunities and then good training. you don't purchase that when you purchase a puppy.-Paul


I don't know... I would guess a MNH X MNH would fetch the same price as a GRHRCH X GRHRCH...


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

tankerlab said:


> It would be REALLY NICE to have photos of dogs working!!!


I agree. It's tough, but it'd be nice.

Something tells me the photo pro ought to have some on his website in the coming weeks.


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

TN_LAB said:


> I agree. It's tough, but it'd be nice.
> 
> Something tells me the photo pro ought to have some on his website in the coming weeks.


How can it be tough? The Grand has been doing it for years.... Great photos... Posted up throughout the event on their site...


----------



## fjwrt (Aug 29, 2008)

tankerlab said:


> How can it be tough? The Grand has been doing it for years.... Great photos... Posted up throughout the event on their site...


oh so true,


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

There are people taking pictures at each flight. There was a booth set up that you could look at the pictures so I am sure at some point they will all get on line.

I was going to grab a card before I headed home but never got other there. I am sure someone will have the info and post the site.

Pattie


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

The "A" flight statrted their 5th and final series yesterday afternoon. Our numbers put us running early and we ran both of our dogs before shut off time. They both picked up the 3 ducks clean, ran the blind and honored to wrap up our 2011 Mational National. What an experience.........way too much emotion and thoughts to be able to put it in a post. I slept this morning past 5:00 for the first time in 2 weeks. No more traveling some disatnce over to a training location, no airing dogs in the mosquito filled darkness, no more holding blind jitters, no more reassuring your buddy before he goes to the truck to get his/her dog............We miss it already.

I also saw our buddy Tom Dorrah finishing things off in his last series yesterday with a nice run. As I was visiting other flights I happened upon Tom running one of his 2 dogs in "B" flight on a couple of occasions. I'd say I was his good luck charm but I really think he just has nice dogs. 

Good luck to all those gittin' it done today, 

Wally and Angie Elliott
.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Callbacks haven't been working for several days for me. Anyone else getting a system message?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Warren Flynt said:


> Can someone explain the "Flooded Timber" test a little more, please? My novice eyes see a keyhole blind, with a very close 'poison-bird'....
> 
> For those attending or have heard via qualifiers, what are the major factors here?
> 
> ...


In addition to what DD mentioned, there are two shots from the PB station which causes some dogs to think they missed a mark somewhere. There is a slight angle entry and if the dogs want to square the entry, you get a bad initial line to the left. Then you're casting them toward the PB. Long dark corridor to the blind that makes some dog nervous, as well as the ending.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> Callbacks haven't been working for several days for me. Anyone else getting a system message?


Yes. I was up until midnight PST last night trying to find call backs and results of Flight C. 
Nothing but "system error" messages over and over.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

http://mnrc.publishpath.com/Websites/mnrc/images/2011 MN Docs/MarshalSheets1jdc.pdf

Use the link from the MN website. It works fine. The call backs are as up todate as they can be right now.

Pattie


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Pattie said:


> http://mnrc.publishpath.com/Websites/mnrc/images/2011 MN Docs/MarshalSheets1jdc.pdf
> 
> Use the link from the MN website. It works fine. The call backs are as up todate as they can be right now.
> 
> Pattie


Yes this works good. Good luck to all today.


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Yes this works good. Good luck to all today.


Up to date as they can be right now? It's 11:36 pm ALL the test are done right? Closing cerimonies are at 10:00 tomorrow morning...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

tankerlab said:


> Up to date as they can be right now? It's 11:36 pm ALL the test are done right? Closing cerimonies are at 10:00 tomorrow morning...


I still don't see the result for series 5??? Or are they in yet??


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> I still don't see the result for series 5??? Or are they in yet??


Closing cerimonies are in less than 10 hours away...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

tankerlab said:


> Closing cerimonies are in less than 10 hours away...


So are they posting results then??


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

I have no idea... I'm not there. I gave my dog to a friend to run for me that was going cause I could not go and he made it into the 5th series...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

tankerlab said:


> I have no idea... I'm not there. I gave my dog to a friend to run for me that was going cause I could not go and he made it into the 5th series...


That is really good. Good luck. Hope we see the results tonight but probably won't be out until the morning??


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

call were made last night to those that will not get a plate.I didn't get a call ,and still had a tough night sleeping.Was almost gonna turn off the phone ...........:razz:


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

tankerlab said:


> How can it be tough? The Grand has been doing it for years.... Great photos... Posted up throughout the event on their site...


Is this some attempt to stir things up? 

Maybe they were waiting for a volunteer like you to come up there for the 8+ days n show em how to do it.


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

TN_LAB said:


> Is this some attempt to stir things up?
> 
> Maybe they were waiting for a volunteer like you to come up there for the 8+ days n show em how to do it.


No not at all... Just stating a Fact....


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Just received a call from Marty Bell, a board member for the Ohio Valley Retriever Club. 
*HE QUALIFIED HIS DOG TANK!!!!*
Marty also said that another member Greta Ode's dog Atticus qualified.

Way to go Marty and Greta. You make OVRC Proud!!!!

Joe


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

http://mnrc.publishpath.com/Websites/mnrc/images/2011 MN Docs/MarshalSheets1jdc.pdf

The qualifiers are now posted on the above link. Congratulations to all.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

*Congratulations to*
*CHOCTAW'S YUKON COPPER PENNY, MH, WCX*
*2011 Master National Finalist*
*Owners: John and Mary Graf*
*Handler: Brian Hartfield*
*Breeder: Sue Kiefer*
​


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats To Steve Durrence And His Dogs. Very Good Job. Again Great To Watch Steve Training Here In Strathroy Eh!!! 
Great Job By All Those Who Got Their Passes!!it Was Really Interesting Hearing The Comments, Watching The Web Site And Seeing On The Web The Tests.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Sue Kiefer said:


> *Congratulations to*
> 
> *CHOCTAW'S YUKON COPPER PENNY, MH, WCX*
> *2011 Master National Finalist*
> ...


Whoo Hoo Sue!!


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

By my count 259 dogs qualified in the 2011 AKC Master National. 556 dogs participated after Scratches. Success Rate of about 46.5%. We were not one of them but it was a good experience. Congradulations to all that qualified and hopefully see everyone next year.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Decoyin Drake said:


> By my count 244 dogs qualified in the 2011 AKC Master National. 556 dogs participated after Scratches. Success Rate of about 44%. We were not one of them but it was a good experience. Congradulations to all that qualified and hopefully see everyone next year.


I think you counted wrong....A has 95....B has 73....C has 90. I counted them twice with the same results. Total 258. 

Congratulations to all who Qualified!


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations to all who qualified to enter and kudos to those who finished and qualified.
Many thanks to all those who devoted many hours to managing the event and to Susqehana RC who did a great job as host club. We had a blast and are looking fwd to AL next year. With luck - and some work - we might even get past the 3rd next time!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratulations to Lyle and Cha Cha and all the others.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Huge congrats to a friend who got her third pass on a not yet 5 year old dog! (does 3 passes make a MNH or a hall of fame dog, or either? Thanks.)


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Warren Flynt said:


> Huge congrats to a friend who got her third pass on a not yet 5 year old dog! (does 3 passes make a MNH or a hall of fame dog, or either? Thanks.)


Both.

Message is too short.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

lady duck hunter was right I did skip a page in flight A. Good catch. 259 out of 556 dogs for 46.5%


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Chad Funderburk (O) and Bev Millheim (H) on the Master National pass for HRCH Ravenwood's Miss Moneypenny MH. Way to go Penny!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Art Stoner and Maverick!!

You my Hero.

Gooser


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

John Kelder said:


> call were made last night to those that will not get a plate.I didn't get a call ,and still had a tough night sleeping.Was almost gonna turn off the phone ...........:razz:


 
Congratulations John!!!


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

Where is everyone finding the list of dogs that past? The link I used only shows callbacks through 4 series. Did they run 4 or 5?


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Wayne the Qualifiers are all listed here:

http://mnrc.publishpath.com/Websites/mnrc/images/2011 MN Docs/MarshalSheets1jdc.pdf

Pattie


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

Pattie said:


> Wayne the Qualifiers are all listed here:
> 
> http://mnrc.publishpath.com/Websites/mnrc/images/2011 MN Docs/MarshalSheets1jdc.pdf
> 
> Pattie


That page only shows callbacks thru 4 series. Is that all they ran?

Wayne


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Wayne, Huh? The qualifiers are highlighted in yellow over the words "QUALIFIED". If you don't see that then there must be something wrong with your computer.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Wayne,
The ones in yellow are the Qualifiers, but the sheet did not get updated for all the series due to technical difficulties. I believe they ran 5 series.
Diane


----------



## windigo (Sep 25, 2008)

Big congratulations to Deepwood's Off and Fly'n High MH (Skeeter) and Nancy Neipert: breeder, owner, trainer, handler. Way to go, you two. If I'm not mistaken, this qualifies Skeeter for the Master National Hall of Fame.

Patsy Martin


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

My computer was screwed up. It kept displaying the results from the 4th series. I rebooted my computer it now shows the list with qualifiers.
Thanks all.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congtrats to Critter Creek Worth a Million, Fortune, and Katie Quarles (H) and Joan Sharpless (O). It has been fun watching your journey!


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations to Tom Dorrah who qualified both of his dogs.


----------



## Bug (Feb 6, 2005)

To all of those who worked the maraton with us, thanks for making mine and my co-judge's tough job easier.

Up at 4:45AM, some nights still at after 11.00PM. We all had a major job to do and we all did it. What a team!!!!!!! Thanks

Marty


----------

